# اعبر معتا طريقنا اليك يارب



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

احضر يالهى فى اجتماعنا هذا فاننا نريد الحديث معك
حديثك يريح القلب ووجودك يطمئن روعتنا وخوفنا
ان سمحت لنا بان نفتتح الحديث معك فأحب ان نتحدث معك عن الابديه
كم هو متعه الحديث عنها وعن اوصافها وعن وعودك التى بها
ولكن دائما ينتابنى الخوف والقلق والحيرة حينما احس انى لن اراها لعدم استحقاقى
ربى 
ماهو مواصفاتك للذين ينالون شرف وجودهم للأبدايه ؟؟؟
من هم اللذين ارضوك واسعدوك وفرحت بهم ونالوا هذا الشرف العظيم
اراك تحب الشهداء واراك تحب القديسين واراك تحب المتواضعين
واراك تحب صاحب القلب المحب واراك تحب من يراعى خرافك
واراك تحب خادميك بالحقيقه واراك تحب المصليين بالجاجه
واراك تحب من يقدم لك عشورة ويزيد واراك تحب من يتذكرك ايام شبابه
واراك تحب من اكرم والديه ولم يقصر فى تربيه ابنائه
لكننا يارب لم نفعل ولم نقدر على واحدة منهم
ولكننا لم نيأئس وقررنا الحديث اليك كى توزع علينا الادوار
نعم
كلا منا له استعداد خاص غير الاخر
قم انت يامعلم وارنا مانستطيع عمله وارنا اياة
لااحد يجرؤ ان يتاخر عنك ولكننا غافلين عن امكانيتنا
ضع امامنا طريقك المؤدى اليك وامسك يدانا واعبر معنا
لان طريقك هذا صعب وبه عدو الخير الذى يحاربنا
نحن بمفردنا لانستطيع العبور اليك ولذلك نترجاك العبور معنا يارب
ان كنت تريدنا تعالى وخذنا اليك كما فعلت مع الشهداء والقديسين
انت تعلم بما اقوله جيدا ولكنك منتظر مننا ان نطلب
وهانحن نطلب يارب تعالى سريعا وضمنا اليك 
ارنا دنياك يارب عوضنا عما نحن فيه هنا
تعبنا ولم نحصد لتعبنا شىء لانك كنت بعيدا ولم نطلبك
ولكن بطلبنا اياك ورجائنا الذى فيك فنحن اذا فى انتظارك الى ان تلبى
اعرف انك لن تتاخر لاننا نخصك ونلزمك
اشكرك وامجد اسمك واسجد لك
لان لك المجد والعزة الى الابد امين​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2011)

آمين يا يسوع
شكرا أخى الغالى
كلمات رائعه جدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 مارس 2011)

> *م انت يامعلم وارنا مانستطيع عمله وارنا اياة
> لااحد يجرؤ ان يتاخر عنك ولكننا غافلين عن امكانيتنا
> ضع امامنا طريقك المؤدى اليك وامسك يدانا واعبر معنا
> لان طريقك هذا صعب وبه عدو الخير الذى يحاربنا
> نحن بمفردنا لانستطيع العبور اليك ولذلك نترجاك العبور معنا يارب*​


صلاة رائعة حقاً واكثر من رائعة 
حسيتها طالعة من القلب 

واجمل جزء عجبني جدا دة 

امين يا رب اقبل اليك صلاتنا ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2011)

شكراااااا على صلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*​*
*


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (8 مارس 2011)

امين يااارب​


----------



## مريم12 (8 مارس 2011)

*امين يا الهنا القدوس واثقين فيك

ميرررسى صلاة رااائعة فعلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2011)

> *انت تعلم بما اقوله جيدا ولكنك منتظر مننا ان نطلب
> وهانحن نطلب يارب تعالى سريعا وضمنا اليك
> ارنا دنياك يارب عوضنا عما نحن فيه هنا
> تعبنا ولم نحصد لتعبنا شىء لانك كنت بعيدا ولم نطلبك
> ...


*
ميرسى ياابنى صلاة رااائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## DODY2010 (14 مارس 2011)

لا تنظروا كل واحد إلى ما هو لنفسه، بل كل واحد إلى ما هو لآخرين أيضا فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا (فيلبي2: 4-5


----------



## DODY2010 (14 مارس 2011)

يا يسوع صديق القلب الضعيف والمنزوي، أنت سمائي، أنت سلامي،
أنت خلاصي، أنت هدوئي في وقت التجارب والمِحن
أنت النّور الساطع الذي ينير طريقي. أنت طبيب قلبي ونفسي الفقيرة والضعيفة،
أنت تدركُ ضعفي وحقارتي، ومن سواك يا إلهي شفائي!
أنت غذائي وحياتي.
...أشكرك على كلّ النعم يا ربّي، أشكرك على رحمتك الإلهيّة اللامنتاهية.
سبّحي الربّ يا نفسي من أجل كلّ شيء، ومجّدي رحمته
لأنّ صلاحه لا نهاية له.
كلّ شيء يزول ما عدا رحمته، فلا حدود لها ولا نهاية.
لا قياس للرحمة الإلهية.
يا إلهي، برحمتك ومحبتك حرّرنا من العقاب الأبديّ.
يزداد حنان الله لنا بقدر ما نزداد تواضعاً.
إنّ الأزهار التي أنشرها على أقدام الله هي ممارسة الصمت والتأمّل.
إبتهجي، أيتها الخلائق كلّها ,ومجدي اسم الرب


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> صلاة رائعة حقاً واكثر من رائعة
> حسيتها طالعة من القلب
> 
> واجمل جزء عجبني جدا دة
> ...


_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا راجعه _
_ ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> شكراااااا على صلاة الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا كلدانيه_
_ ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

هموت مسيحيه قال:


> امين يااارب​


_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم _
_ ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *امين يا الهنا القدوس واثقين فيك
> 
> ميرررسى صلاة رااائعة فعلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا مريم_
_ ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *
> ميرسى ياابنى صلاة رااائعه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا امى_
_ ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

DODY2010 قال:


> لا تنظروا كل واحد إلى ما هو لنفسه، بل كل واحد إلى ما هو لآخرين أيضا فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضا (فيلبي2: 4-5





_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم _
_ ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

*جميله خالص يا كوكو
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2011)

_ميرررررسى على مرورك يا دونا  _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------

